# BMX Forum



## oldschool racer (8. Dezember 2013)

Hi,

ich hoffe die Frage ist hier erlaubt 

Kennt wer ein BMX Forum; vorwiegend wäre mir ein Race Forum am liebsten und zwar deutschsprachig?

Ich habe gegoogelt und finde nur ausgestorbene Foren in denen ich allein wahrscheinlich eher Spinnenweben wegmachen könnte.

Besten Dank


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (9. Dezember 2013)

Hab im Sommer auch mal nach BMX Foren Ausschau gehalten, nicht mal mit dem Fokus auf Race und hab trotzdem nix gefunden. Zumindest was Hype oder Internet angeht ist BMX wohl leider ziemlich tot...   sieht man ja auch an diesem Forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschool racer (9. Dezember 2013)

Vllt. fährt man lieber, war bei uns früher ja auch so.


----------



## RISE (9. Dezember 2013)

Es gibt kein gutes deutschsprachiges Forum, das nur auf BMX spezialisiert ist.
Hier fehlt es einfach an interessierten Usern. Die meisten fragen nur nach Kompletträdern und das wars. Das Bmxboard ist tot, Freedom Forum ebenfalls und das BMX-Forum.com war noch nie gut. 
Es bleibt noch Leichtsinn als qualitatives Forum für BMX und MTB, allerdings sollte man dort schon mit einem gewissen Niveau posten. Dort ist es recht familiär, da sich die meisten persönlich oder schon seit längerer Zeit aus anderen Foren kennen.

PS: Evtl. findest du bei Facebook ja eine Gruppe, die sich über Race austauscht.


----------



## oldschool racer (10. Dezember 2013)

Tja, schade, aber danke euch schon einmal - das Leichtsinn schaue ich mir mal an 

Ansonsten gibt es ja noch das IBC


----------

